# HELP. Im buying a 2015 Versa S-plus



## YouCanCallMeDave (May 17, 2014)

Ive shopped around my locale, and the best I can get is $500 off of Dealer Invoice. Is this good ? By how fast the Sales Manager came down the $500, im led to believe theres still a lot of fat left over. 

I don't qualify for the rebate since im not military . 

Out the door price on this model with just floor mats and trunk mat options is : $16,054.00 which is pretty nice for the car it is . Im so impressed with the car. But, I just feel theres fat left in the deal ive been given.

Any thoughts ?

Also, what year do you have and what have been the problems with the car ? Are you still pleased with your versa ?


----------

